# Newbie in Minnesota



## funh2o (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi friends,
Just starting out with this serious smoking business. I have smoked fish before on a small Charcoal Brinkman which finally had to be tossed for a new smoker. Just purchased a Cabella's 48" vertical gas smoker and am anxious to try it out. Any suggestions from someone that owns this smoker would be greatly appreciated. Smoking in MN this time of year can be quite challenging and I might just wait until the temps outside warm up just a tad. I might try building some kind of shelter around the smoker to help hold the wind down while smoking. I have read a lot of the threads on this site and have found them very helpful. I'm sure I will have some questions for you all in the near future.

Happy Smokin.....Steve


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard Steve,you'll have no problem getting all your questions answered here in SMF.


----------



## larrymicke (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome, Steve!  I'm in Minnesota, too, and smoking hasn't been too bad this winter.  However, I am like you.  I am considering building some type of shelter (probably portable to appease the boss) to make things a little easier.

And this is a great site.  Not just for the information but for the awesome pix!


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, another one from Minnesota, welcome to the board.

I do the smoking in the garage with the door open at least a foot.

We are going to have to have a Minnesota get together so we can eat some good food


----------



## got smoke (Jan 11, 2008)

hi and welcome i have a gas smoker not like yours but it works the same way i just made a wind break for mine it works great i have been smoking all winter so far and we get the same kind of weather. enjoy your new smoker


----------



## richtee (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Fun! Glad ya joined SMF. As mentioned Wind breaks help alot... just 3 half sheets of thin plywood will do the trick. I actually wrap my ECB with a natural fiber carpet... good for at least 50°, sometimes 75° or so. Don't be skeered! Get out there and SMOKE, Man!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## longshot (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, 
SOunds like you may have gotten the same one I did.  If so you made a great buy mine works fantastic!!  Just hang around and you'll pick up all kinds of useful tips and tecniques.

LS


----------



## mossymo (Jan 11, 2008)

FUNH2O
Welcome to SMF from your neighbor to the west !!!
I have smoked when it has been as cold as -20Âº, when it is that cold it is not as fun, but do able. Wind is more of our enemy for smoking almost anytime of the year.

If you all have a Minnesota get together I would love to be invited (I was born in Minnesota if that helps) !!! Hhmmm, we all pack our smokers up and head to We Fest the first weekend of August.....


----------



## smokin' joe (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Fun.  I have a good friend in St Michael, MN.  You will learn quite a bit from these folks.


----------



## smokingrookie (Jan 11, 2008)

FUNH20,
Welcome to the forum the MN get together would be great, smoking in this weather is a bit of a challenge but is still lots of fun. the garage is a good idea as is the windbreak, both make it work fine even when very cold. Don't wait just go for it!!!!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Glad to have you.


----------



## kookie (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard from another neighbor from the west. 

Kookie


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, best smokin' site on the net. Read around and you'll learn plenty of great stuff... it only gets better.


----------



## coldjava (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the best group of people. I'm a newbie myself and everyone here will help anyway they can. Happy Smokin!


----------



## kennymn (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Steve Welcome to the SMF family . Building a portable windbreak is a must or smoke in a garage . A Minnesota get together would be great count me in .

Smoke' Joe - I live only 2 miles from St.Micheal ( it's a small world ) , what's his name ?


----------



## gramason (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome Fun, This is the right place, for all your smoking questions, alot of bright people in SMF


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 12, 2008)

Uff Da! Lookit all dem Minisodan's!
Welcome to SMF!
Just scoop out a place in da snow and use it as a windbreak.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Where is the Minisoda smoke adventure going to happen? And when? And are ya providing the mosquito repellent? Not smokin' any lutefisk are ya?
Yeah, I used to live there, up in East Bethel.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeppers another Minnesotan here. Livin' on the shores of lake Superior. where the wind comes whistling off the lake right up your arse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 This is a great site. Active mesaage board as you will find out. Fantastic information and great people. The cold weather is discouraging. I don't want to try my first smoke in cold weather either. Sometimes direct grilling is hard enough in cold weather. The cold temps alone rob your cooker of alot of heat.


----------



## homebrewru (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome, Steve.  If my Bandera ever dies, I've got my eye on that same smoker.  Enjoy the SMF!


----------



## smokey bryan (Jan 12, 2008)

welcome to smf A great place to be.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 12, 2008)

Steve welcome to smf. Keep comin back for tons of great smokin info.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

